# Leveling a sunken ceiling



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello, I have a problem with my ceiling and needed some advice. I had a plaster at my house to repair my living room ceiling. The ceiling drooped in the center and I wanted it flat. The home owner before me must have had some water damage so they sistered a drywall ceiling on top the plaster one with slat in between. We found out that the way the roof trusses were coming down caused the droop. At some point that section of the structure was repaired but it was too late there is a slight sag (1"ish) in the center of the room. I can’t find any lititure on how to flatten the ceiling. We took all the plaster all the way to the joist. I wanted to use metal studs and sister them to the ceiling joist but we can’t figure out a way to get them level?* I found one site here* and it was helpful but would like some advice and more lititure on how to repair this... I dont have a laser level 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, I will try and help. I have some question's though. Is the ceiling sagging just @ the ceneter of the center of the room? Or @ the center of the room all the way across the room? :blink:


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Well without using a laser level I would have to say just in the center. What happened is when the house was built they put the trusses from the roof into the center of my living room and in front of that there is like an eve or another roof. The reason I think it saged (Before repaired) was that that section of trusses was to much weight. Who knew years ago when the house was built in 1954.... I dont live there right now but I could take a photo if that will help? Thanks!

Well I run over to the house and took pictures but im not sure if you can tell much of a sag. I also took pictures of how it was fixed...
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g94/oxicottin/004.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g94/oxicottin/005.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g94/oxicottin/014.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g94/oxicottin/015.jpg


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

To see a how bad the sag is put a nail 1" up on the side @ both ends of the suspect lumber from where the ceiling would be attached. Then run a string from nail to nail pulling it tightly. This should show you where the sag starts and ends( if less than 24" see paragraph below), and how bad the sag is.

What about putting 1" x 3" furring strips 24"oc going the opposite direction of the existing joists. Configure the furring strips so that the space between the stips goes where the sag is. Then 5/8" drywall for your ceiling. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Im not sure what you mean by


> ( if less than 24" see paragraph below), and how bad the sag is.


If whats less than 24"? 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

oxicottin said:


> Im not sure what you mean by If whats less than 24"?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


If the area where the sag starts and stops is less the 24" (wide). If it is it could go between the furring strips. I hope I'm making sense. 
:stupid:


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm almost positive it’s further than 24" spans. The room is 18' X 16' and it seems its a gradual slope toward the center but I'm not for sure until I mess the string you had mentioned. Off the subject a little, I see you work with drywall. I work for USG and we are one of the 2 plants that manufacture paperfaced cornerbead for them. We supply the east and they supply the west.... Do you use our products? Just curious :yes:

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

oxicottin said:


> I work for USG and we are one of the 2 plants that manufacture paperfaced cornerbead for them. We supply the east and they supply the west.... Do you use our products? Just curious :yes:
> Thanks,
> Chad


Yes I do. USG's products is pretty much all I use. From Mud, Hot Mud, Tape , and Drywall. In my opinion it's the Best product on the market. :thumbsup:


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats great to hear! Buy up on the drywall because Im almost positive there is a price increase coming really soon if it hasnt already... I will try and get to running the string on monday but I might borrow a laser level and see that as well on monday. I will post back with what I had found. 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

I went over the house and the plaster guy was there and out of the blue he offered to help me level the ceiling out when he specified he woulndt do it before? Change of heart I guss. Thanks for your help and remember stick with USG products...:thumbup:

Thanks,
Chad


----------

